# **** My New Sex Education Book on Kindle ****



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I hope my latest book isn't too inappropriate for the boards as it is an educational work.

Unlike many sex ed authors, I do not hold any PhDs or other advanced degrees on the subject.

I am simply a normal guy who felt like I had some knowledge that could be valuable to other guys (or ladies) that were like me. I was looking for knowledge and I simply had no idea where to find it, after all, this isn't the kind of stuff they teach in high school sex ed class.

So far sales and reception on Amazon have been good without very much promotion. Now that I've got the kinks with Amazon's publishing system worked out I wanted to start getting it out there a little more.

Here it is on Amazon

Comments and Questions are welcomed and I'll make sure to check back often!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JD, it is not inappropriate, but this _is_ a family board. I would suggest that you NOT use the title in the link as we have members who read with their young kids and they might not be quite ready to explain what the word means. And maybe a different image for your signature link as well. Thanks for understanding.

Oh, and Welcome to KindleBoards! 

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Ann. I removed the title from the post itself and I created a more PG cover (I hope that one's OK, I don't think it's any worse than most romance covers).

Let me know otherwise!

Why do I get the feeling the mystery of the title will actually get more click-throughs?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks J.D.  We appreciate your sensitivity!


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

It takes a confident man to write a book on this subject. Now write one for the girls, please! It seems as a guy you'd have some insight into that.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

JDChev said:


> Why do I get the feeling the mystery of the title will actually get more click-throughs?


Yep... made me look. 

But I think she's right, it should be kept discreet.


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the continued success of my book!


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi All!

Just wanted to stop by and say hey and thanks to all who have supported the book!

It's ranking in the top 5 for several relevant searched on Amazon and the sales rank is staying pretty consistent!

Thanks again!


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi All!

Just wanted to drop in and let everyone that has bought my book know that I am taking one of the above suggestions to heart and am currently working on a similar book for the ladies as well  

I'll update here when it's comlete, and thanks to all those that have supported the first book! It's consistently in the top 3000 on Amazon now!


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Just wanted to stop in and give my post a little bump, thank everyone who has bought it so far (and tagged it), and let everyone know that a work I previously wrote is now available on the Kindle:

Be Yourself, Get the Girl (Dating Advice, Dating Lessons, Dating Tips)


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Just wanted to swing by and say thanks to all those who have bought my books so far!

Be sure to checkout my latest book (linked in my signature)!


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Just my weekly drop in to say thanks to all those who have been buying and reviewing my books  

Be sure to check out my newest ones (linked in my signature)


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and thanks to everyone that has bought my books so far!


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Happy December all!

Just wanted to stop in and say thanks for the support for the book!


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that's bought the book so far! Happy holidays!


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Interesting topic for your books how are they doing?

I create sexy challenges which are little adventures for lovers and they are selling pretty good just wondering how you advertise your books and where?


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Zob said:


> Interesting topic for your books how are they doing?
> 
> I create sexy challenges which are little adventures for lovers and they are selling pretty good just wondering how you advertise your books and where?


The book in this thread is doing fairly well right now. The other 2 are starting to pick up a little but of momentum. Right now I just promote here on the boards, but I'm looking into other venues.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Have some luck on Facebook you just have to not over due it make sure to put it into areas that are not sensitive.


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

I've given FB a try in the past with mixed results. Maybe I'll give it one more shot


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Happy new year!

Thanks to everyone who bought any of my books in 2010. Looking forward to a good 2011.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I love seeing everyones efforts in Sexual Education keep up the good work.


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Zob!

And thanks to all those who have taken the time to checkout my books. It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

The world needs good sex education and adults need it just as much as teenagers.  That is why I work in this field.


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone who supports my books!

Just an FYI Amazon pulled this title and made me resubmit it because the cover was a bit too racy (other authors that like to use seductive cover images - be careful).

So, I am now republished with a new cover and the link in the first post and my signature has been updated to the new edition.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

My sexy challenges did very well at the end of the year so maybe that is a good sign of things to come.


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the continued support all


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Been a little sick here but I am ready to start working heavily on new Sexy Challenges so check them out like my sexy meditation below.


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone who has bought, reviewed or tagged my books!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

10 pages?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Gosh, I thought his title referred to a cunning language expert.


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the continued support all


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

JDChev said:


> I've given FB a try in the past with mixed results. Maybe I'll give it one more shot


Hello fellow sex education writers. I had success on facebook with my titles. But my titles are ones that many people under the age of 25 find fun. I would also suggest going to Uphype.com and using a couple of their people to get more likes on facebook. That had no effect on sales, but it does build your facebook presence.


----------

